# Figure sizes in dioramas



## Owen E Oulton (Jan 6, 2012)

I've noticed that different manufacturers produce figures that, while nominally the same scale, are very different in height. True, people actually do come in a variety of heights - I myself am 5'-4" tall and I have a few friends who are 6'-2". Therefore, figures from different manufacturer with heights that vary by several millimetres are actually very realistic. Weapons and equipment, however do not vary in size as they are produced to fixed patterns. Luckily these same manufacturers almost always produce accessories which are consistent in size. Within reason, even 1/32 scale figures can be mixed in a 1/35 diorama so long as all the equipment and weapons are 1/35. I know this sets some modellers' teeth on edge, but it does work. The average human male in the 20th and 21st centuries is 5'-8" or 5'-9" tall, or about 1.75 metres. Using metric, where it is much easier to just move a decimal point as opposed to using several different ratios. 

Let's look at figure sizes. An adult male can range from 1.5m to 2m in height (5'-0" to 6'-6"). In 1/35 scale, this works out to a range of 43mm to 57mm, with the average person at 1.75m (5'-9") working out to 50mm. 1/32 scale figures nominally work out to 54mm (which also varies from sculptor to sculptor and manufacturer to manufacturer). People generally have very similar proportions, so excluding sculptors who produce figures with extra-large heads or stylised physiques, most figures can be mixed in a setting. However, you _*MUST*_ use a consistent scale for the equipment. This is best based on the scale of the vehicles in the diorama.

This came up recently when I was building figures from Tristar when I had just built figures of a similar subject from Riich, so I started comparing those from different companies. I had female Soviet figures from Tristar, Riich and Mini-Art. All looked very good individually, but varied visibly in height. 

Tristar: 47mm / 1.645m / 5'-4.5")
Mini-Art: 48mm / 1.680m / 5'6"
Riich: 49mm / 1.715m / 5'-7.5"

Looking at some male figures, I have Tamiya, Riich, Mini-Art, Dragon, Tristar all in 1/35 and Airfix in 1/32. 

Tristar: 48mm / 1.680m / 5'6"
Tamiya: 50mm / 1.750m / 5'-9"
Riich: 50mm / 1.750m / 5'-9"
Mini-Art: 52mm / 1.820m / 5'-11.5"
Dragon: 52.5mm / 1.8375m / 6'-0.5"
Airfix: 54mm / 1.890m / 6'-4.5"

Needless to say, figures at either end of the spectrum should be in the minority, with the taller figures being the least common, but it will make your dioramas just _that_ much more realistic. As always, your eye and discretion should be the final arbitrator.

To calculate the figure height, measure from the heel to the top of the bare head on a standing figure in millimetres. Multiply by 35 to get the full-scale height in millimetres (to get metres, just divide by 1000 or slide the decimal point to the left by 3 places). To get height in inches, divide the full-scale height in millimetres by 25.4.


----------

